
Ask HN: Why doesn't HN keep all the questions in the “ask” section? - bhnmmhmd
I find some really good questions (and great answers) on HN. But HN only keeps the last 64 ones.<p>Why is that? How can we access older quedtions&#x2F;answers?
======
mtmail
There's a search box on the bottom of the page. If you select 'all time' and
sort by date you get a list of all 66.000 Ask HN ever submitted. -
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn&sort=byDate&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
bhnmmhmd
But how does algolia do that?

~~~
mtmail
It's a search engine, they crawl and update copies of all submissions.

------
0x54MUR41
I second what @mtmail said. You can use Algolia [1] to access older
questions/answers. But, if you want to make it more accessible I would
recommend to upvote or favorite the question/answer. This way will save your
up-voted or favorite questions/answers into your HN account. You can use
bookmarking tools for tagging questions/answers. It will help you to organize.

As mentioned on FAQ [2], HN limits the number of showed threads because its
ranking algorithm. It depends on thread points and submitted time.

I remember, there is a website which provided weekly top Ask HN threads [3].
This website is useful if you miss threads on previous week.

[1]: [https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

[3]: [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-
ask/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/)

------
tedmiston
I'm seeing 66 right now. Poking around it looks like maybe the threshold is
asked within the past 7 days + at least 1 comment?

------
Pyrodogg
I remember emailing Dang about it two years ago. At the time it was barely
showing a page worth of stories. They got it to improve a bit, but since then
I don't think it's ever paged on and on like top does.

------
raarts
Even this question will be kept. But it won't be found....

~~~
krapp
All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.

~~~
sidcool
All past ones after searchable

